# Kitchen Aid Appliances



## chrisw4357 (Jul 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever used Kitchen Aid appliances like a stovetop with grill, built-in double oven microwave combo, dishwasher or fridge? Please comment on all that apply. We are looking to buy new appliances for a new house and the Kitchen Aid looks nice.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chris, I'm sure you'll get replies, but you might also want to try the search feature here. There've been discussions about appliances in the past. Some may well be outdated (oh, that planned obsolescence!), but there are some good ideas there about what people look for in a good stove, etc.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

We bought a new Kitchen Aid washer and dryer--I didn't even know KA had such things. We were told (I think) that it is the upper end line of Whirlpool? Can't remember for sure, but we've been very happy with them for the last year or so.

H.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

I have a KitchenAid dishwasher with a stainless-steel interior, for about 5 years now. I did a lot of comparison shopping before I bought it. It cost less than a comparable Bosch and WAY less than a Miele. I've been very happy with it. It holds all shapes & sizes of dishes, has a good silverware basket off to one side, gets everything really clean with the one exception of char on a grill pan, and is quiet enough so you can have a conversation at normal volume in the kitchen with it running. The only (minor) problem that I've had is that the rubber door seal stretches out and has to be replaced every 2 years or so for about $15. If I ever have to buy another dishwasher, it's going to be another KitchenAid.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Shoot, I just remembered that we have a KitchenAid refrigerator at our summer cottage, for about 2 years, and have been really happy with that as well.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We bought a KitchenAid double oven (convection up, regular down, both self-cleaners) about three years before we moved from the house to the condo. Very happy with it.

As an aside, we bought it in white to match the house kitchen, but my wife went with black appliances for the condo kitchen. Rather than sell it at garage-sale prices and get a new, black one for the condo, I found a web site that carries appliance parts and bought black oven fronts, handles, trims, and control panel and converted it to black for about $500.

Better than selling it for a couple hundred and getting a new one for $2000. 
The rest of the house appliances went at the garage sale, since they were a lot older.

If anybody needs white oven fronts, handles, trims, and control panel for a KA double oven KEB5277DWHS, by all means get in touch with me. We could make a deal 

Mike


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ChrisW4357
We remodeled a few years ago. I had never had an electric oven. After comparing we went the KA. We had a combo before but I opted for two of the wall ovens. The have both convect/conventional. Enclosed heating elements. I have been very happy with them. They are in use a lot. Cleaning is a snap. Heat up and recovery is great. They are very well insulated! One of my biggest worries, for the are right beside my flat top.
The only thing I miss is, with my old oven I had a slab that I used to heat for pizza. I just can't seem to be able to get it hot enough. BUT, my doughs are slack and it is definately hot enough for any regular stone. The broiler needs to be learned by the manual. It shuts down when the door is open and recovers. It frustrated me a little but I now like the idea for safety. I went with the SS.
Like KC, I researched dishwashers. I went with the KA SS in and out. I will never buy anything but these. This unit is run 1 + a day. I found out that you can build your own washer. You go to their website and just build it with or without any option. I could not believe this because I have only had problems on other washers(Miele) with the bells and whistles. I ordered with the minum amount of options. I think there was 5-6 cycles. I don't need all that rinse and hold stuff so I got Heavy/normal--high temp scrub/energy saver. 3 cycles? Well this came in at about half the price of the highend Miele.
:talk: sorry you said you wanted to know:smiles: 
Oh, wanted to mention that I also thought about the oven/micro combo. I think I spent about the same for both the wall ovens as the combo and I don't remember having to enlarge the opening. I thought the space was limited in the micro for the price. Just my opinion though. I prefer more oven space, especially when enternaining.


----------



## chrisw4357 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. We have decided to go with KA for the new house and can't wait to get everything!

Chris


----------

